# My nephew's "busy" quilt is done!



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Actually, it's not only done, it's gifted and home in Ireland.

I love this board. :grouphug:

First you guys helped me figure out how to make it personal, then you helped me decide what to do with my borders to keep it from being overwhelming. 

And this, is the final product-- (I know. The pic is huge. But I wanted to make sure you could see all the "stuff")


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Very, VERY nice!!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I want one!


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Ireland.... OK, now the lower right square makes sense!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

That's georgeous!!! And I don't even quilt!! - Catherine


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks girls! 
I'm pretty proud of it. 
DH pointed out that of all the quilts I've made over the years, from table runners to queen sized bed quilts, this one probably took the most time and effort. lol



3ravens said:


> Ireland.... OK, now the lower right square makes sense!


Yeah, there were a bunch of cute versions of the American flag out there, but I couldn't find anything better than just the plain Irish flag for _that_ block. 

And the lower left block is a barn in a cornfield because my brother and sis in law are both Nebraska farm kids. And of course the only the alternative was:


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love the quilt and I'm sure your nephew does too.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Erin..that turned out perfect!!! Pat yourself on the back for this one. What a cherished piece this is going to be.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow! That's nice.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

wow, very nice.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Very nice nad it's not 'busy' anymore at all.. it is perfect!!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks all. 

I finished it two days before i had to give it away. 
I wish I'd finished earlier so I could hang it on my wall and admire it for a few weeks. lol


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

That came out very cute and very personal. I wouldn't be surprised if that becomes a family heirloom.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

That turned out great! The dark sashing and border really did the trick. It's perfect.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's perfect, what a great job and a nice gift!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a beautiful quilt, with a lot of thought & work in it. I am sure it will be cherished by your nephew & his family for many years to come.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree -that's destined to become an heirloom! Great job!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That is simply beautiful. I love the colors.


----------

